# can a 1991 Nissan 4x4 pickup plow?



## dozer55

Looking at a 1991 Nissan 4x4 pickup for snow plowing two driveways. truck is in good shape but I am thinking its might be to small. anyone have any experience with this truck? or a truck of this size


----------



## GSS LLC

tons of people use jeeps, nissan will be just fine for 2 driveways, even four wheelers can plow drives.


----------



## jasonv

I was running an '88 Nissan pickup for plowing up to 2009 (rust finally got the better of its frame). It is a very capable vehicle. Don't go with too wide of a plow for it, 6.5' is proper. After using that truck up, switched to a '91 YJ -- absolutely TERRIBLE. Not half as capable as the Nissan.

I clear a 3 km bush road, and only access it on weekends. Only once since 1990 was I unable to get through, due to 4 foot deep snow drifts, had to break out the front end loader.


----------



## tuna

any 4x4 can plow


----------



## jasonv

tuna;1514782 said:


> any 4x4 can plow


That's a little bit of an exaggeration. NOT ANY. Maybe most. There are certainly a lot that will do a terrible job and/or die a quick and painful death. For example, I would definitely NOT put a plow on any unibody (even if you can buy a plow for one).


----------



## blk90s13

That single cam KA24E engine got lots of torque and will run for ever if taken care of, only down side to all Nissan is RUST.


----------



## blk90s13

tuna;1514782 said:


> any 4x4 can plow


Chevy tracker ? :laughing:


----------



## theholycow

blk90s13;1514930 said:


> Chevy tracker ? :laughing:


Looks to do a better job than half the one ton pickup plowing videos you see around.


----------



## blk90s13

theholycow;1514978 said:


> Looks to do a better job than half the one ton pickup plowing videos you see around.


I take that back hat is off for the tracker


----------



## jasonv

blk90s13;1514930 said:


> Chevy tracker ? :laughing:


I wouldn't laugh too hard, those actually had full length fully boxed frames. Traction would be a serious problem, as would the front suspension supporting the weight of anything but the lightest plow, but the vehicle itself would take it.

BTW: "chevy tracker" was just a badge job, they were actually Suzuki Vitara. The new ones now are unibody, unfortunately.


----------

